# Port Mansfield- Offshore Saturday



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

26' Glacier Bay
Leave early- 6AM 
Out for AJ, Tuna, Mahi, Ling
In State waters for Snapper
We always hammer them!
Need 2- probably $125/person for fuel/ice/bait
Kick in a little more to stay at the house in Port Mansfield
Fresh fish dinner Saturday night at the house
Nick 210.857.3473


----------



## ReelCrazy2 (Aug 7, 2014)

My 26' Whaler is in the shop (after I get it back fro Meeks Outboard it is going over to Waterline Works for a bottom job). I can't make it this weekend but let me know if you are interested in going back out on the 20th or 27th. I can be in for two, my 19yr old has been fishing offshore since he was 6yrs old. Would like to take you up on the digs the night before as well. Can bring plenty of gear if needed. Steve at 713-408-9383


----------

